# One Perfect Day with True Love or a Perfect Lifetime of Everything Else?



## Popinjay (Sep 19, 2011)

If you had to choose between one perfect day with true love:



You are with your absolute perfect ideal mate for a 24-hour period
You do the most romantic things a couple can do in a 24-hour period
You are not interrupted by anything (other people, disease, etc.)

or a perfect lifetime of everything else:



The riches of Bill Gates ($70+ billion)
The popularity of a great film star and music icon in one
The success of Warren Buffet
The power of Barack Obama (or whomever you think is the most powerful...Fed Pres, whatever)
Trophy spouse + mistresses (or whatever the male equivalent term is)
2.5 children who are all perfect in every way
The absolute best of everything in unlimited quantity
A loveless marriage...you enjoy sex but that's it...you both cheat on each other and know it


----------



## Another Lost Cause (Oct 6, 2015)

Perfect lifetime.


----------



## VinnieBob (Mar 24, 2014)

neither 
i got my books
i don't need no stinking humans 
fuck bill gates, fuck his money, fuck power


----------



## Lakigigar (Jan 4, 2016)

Popinjay said:


> If you had to choose between one perfect day with true love:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't get the point. These are both loveless marriages. Actually i can choose between casual sex and no succesful life and casual sex and a succesful. I choose the latter. It was better to formulate it as: "true love" for the rest of your life.

By the way, i will never have children when i don't love anyone or when they cheat me. So technically, it would be impossible to have 2.5 perfect children in a loveless marriage. Or at least, it would have been a good marriage for a while. Also, those children couldn't be perfect when i have a troubling relationship (they are affected too).

If i discover i'm being cheated (or when the relationship is bad). I will immediately break up, no matter what the consequences are, and i will actively search for another woman in my life.


----------



## Popinjay (Sep 19, 2011)

Lakigigar said:


> I don't get the point. These are both loveless marriages. Actually i can choose between casual sex and no succesful life and casual sex and a succesful. I choose the latter. It was better to formulate it as: "true love" for the rest of your life.
> 
> By the way, i will never have children when i don't love anyone or when they cheat me. So technically, it would be impossible to have 2.5 perfect children in a loveless marriage. Or at least, it would have been a good marriage for a while. Also, those children couldn't be perfect when i have a troubling relationship (they are affected too).
> 
> If i discover i'm being cheated (or when the relationship is bad). I will immediately break up, no matter what the consequences are, and i will actively search for another woman in my life.


The basic point of the question was would you prefer true love for a day or everything else (but true love) for the rest of your life?

In other words, are you a hopeless romantic or a hardcore pragmatist? This is basically an Enneagram poll question.


----------



## Lakigigar (Jan 4, 2016)

Popinjay said:


> The basic point of the question was would you prefer true love for a day or everything else (but true love) for the rest of your life?
> 
> In other words, are you a hopeless romantic or a hardcore pragmatist? This is basically an Enneagram poll question.


But true love for a day doesn't exist. That's just casual sex... . And you told that i could have that in the other option. So, why does it matter?

I'm not going to do it for just one day... And it doesn't exist.


----------



## Lakigigar (Jan 4, 2016)

True love is so vague. I need more details?

How did i met her? How did she became important to me (and is that included in the 24 hours). How is it going to end? Is she going to die by a car accident? Does she exist in the other alternative world or is she just only-existing in my world and do I sign her death contract by choosing a particular option? Or is she going to die too in this world. And am i aware of this impact of my decision? That could possible be a murder. Do i know that my life is going to be miserable after she dies. Is the day tomorrow or do i need to wait several years? Do I have the option to kill myself after she left.

All details that could make me lean towards an answer. If i had her during my whole life, i would definitely choose that option.


----------



## Popinjay (Sep 19, 2011)

Lakigigar said:


> But true love for a day doesn't exist. That's just casual sex... . And you told that i could have that in the other option. So, why does it matter?
> 
> I'm not going to do it for just one day... And it doesn't exist.


Maybe for some people true love for a day doesn't even involve sex (no, I'm not one of those people but just sayin' lol).


----------



## Lakigigar (Jan 4, 2016)

Popinjay said:


> Maybe for some people true love for a day doesn't even involve sex (no, I'm not one of those people but just sayin' lol).


I think you have no idea what true love is. Love is a verb. You need to work on it. You need to build your story together. You're presenting true love as something that just appears and disappears in no time.


----------



## Popinjay (Sep 19, 2011)

Lakigigar said:


> I think you have no idea what true love is. Love is a verb. You need to work on it. You need to build your story together. You're presenting true love as something that just appears and disappears in no time.


I think you have no idea what a dictionary is. Love is a noun. Love is also a verb. My OP is referring to the state of true love, a mythical but commonly experienced state of "deep romantic attachment to someone." I'm presenting a SCENARIO where true love at first sight appears at 12:01am on a particular day and ends at 11:59pm the same day (maybe your day-old SO got hit by a beer truck...who knows? It's immaterial to the point).

Personally, I relate to #3 the most.

*love*


*/ləv/*


noun noun: *love*, plural noun: *loves* 




1. an intense feeling of deep affection: "babies fill parents with intense feelings of love" synonyms: deep affection, fondness, tenderness, warmth, intimacy, ... moreantonyms: hatred 
▪ a deep romantic or sexual attachment to someone: "it was love at first sight" 
▪ a personified figure of love, often represented as Cupid. 
▪ a great interest and pleasure in something: "his love for football" synonyms: liking of/for, enjoyment of, appreciation of/for, taste for, delight for/in, ... more 
▪ affectionate greetings conveyed to someone on one's behalf. synonyms: best wishes, regards, good wishes, greetings, kind/kindest regards 
▪ a formula for ending an affectionate letter: "take care, lots of love, Judy" 
2. a person or thing that one loves: "she was the love of his life" synonyms: beloved, loved one, love of one's life, dear, dearest, ... more 
▪ a friendly form of address: informal BRITISH "it's all right, love" 
▪ used to express affectionate approval for someone: informal BRITISH "don't fret, there's a love" 
3. (in tennis, squash, and some other sports) a score of zero; nil: "love fifteen"


----------



## Lakigigar (Jan 4, 2016)

Love is a verb is a quote. It's figuratively. Why are you taking this literally. I'm not interested in concepts by the way, if you see love as a concept, your loss. Not mine.


----------



## Popinjay (Sep 19, 2011)

Lakigigar said:


> Love is a verb is a quote. It's figuratively. Why are you taking this literally. I'm not interested in concepts by the way, if you see love as a concept, your loss. Not mine.


By the same token, why are you taking such a simple dichotomy (true love for a day in all its perfect glory or perfect everything else for a lifetime) and making it so incredibly complicated?

The point of the poll was to find out if others were as disinterested in the mundacities of everyday life (career, money, power, etc.) and more interested in what really matters. I'd rather have one perfect day and a life of serfdom and mediocrity than a lifetime of power and money and emptiness and despair because I've never had that place in my heart filled. You can always look back at that perfect day on your worst day but when you've never had one, life is an empty journey from agonizing self-loathing to pathetic self-pity...no amount of money or power or trophy spouses or 2.5 children can erase that stain.

Obviously, there is a middle-ground. Being poor and unimportant with a wife/husband that you love and 2.5 children with a golden retriever and picket fence, yada yada. But that wasn't the point of the poll. I wanted to force people to choose one extreme or another, just like an Enneagram test question.

I should have made the poll, "Would you rather..." and I would have gotten more responses because people would have thought it was a satire, lol.


----------



## ae1905 (Jun 7, 2014)

you're not saying a person lives only one day that happens to be perfect, right?...so what happens in the thousands of days before and after the perfect one?


----------



## Parvorus (Jun 27, 2016)

I'm an Aromantic Asexual, so this one's easy.
Perfect Lifetime. Even if I wasn't Aro/Ace, I'd probably go for the Lifetime anyway, especially since knowing I would never be able to replicate that perfect day would really suck.


----------



## Angelo (Aug 17, 2016)

Parvorus said:


> especially since knowing I would never be able to replicate that perfect day would really suck.


Good point


----------



## Popinjay (Sep 19, 2011)

ae1905 said:


> you're not saying a person lives only one day that happens to be perfect, right?...so what happens in the thousands of days before and after the perfect one?


An ordinary life without true love (that sounds a bit dramatic but the point is you had your one day and that's it).


----------



## angelfish (Feb 17, 2011)

I'd take the 24 hours with my mate, assuming that I can still have close, happy family relationships to sustain me in life, even if I'm not rolling in riches. 

Also of importance: given 2.5 children, is that 2 children and a particularly short one, or just the legs and feet, or...?


----------



## AzV (May 22, 2016)

who pick true love anyway
you got the perfect lifetime, you got great life
in addition, there is also great possibility of finding love, not true love maybe, but somewhere close to it


----------



## Astronomy_lover (Jul 26, 2021)

Perfect lifetime obviously! This one was an easy one 😂


----------



## Kelly Kapowski (Apr 26, 2018)

1 day.

The last point under “perfect lifetime” ruined it for me. A loveless marriage means it is not a perfect lifetime. Also I don’t care about money, popularity, power or material things so most of the points under that category mean absolutely nothing to me.


----------

